# Laminate flooring over old glue??



## TomC723 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm currently replacing an old carpet with laminate flooring (a total area of about 450 sqft). Well the old carpet (very low pile, llike "commercial" carpet) was glued down to the subfloor (all over, not just the edges). The subfloor is wood. All in all, the subfloor is fairly level, but there are a few bumps here and there from the glue. The laminate I'm putting down is the Pergo Casual Living brand and has the underlayment already attached to the planks. Can I install this over the old & dried carpet glue? My only worry right now was that if the glue became "sticky" again, then I wouldn't want the floating floor to stick to it. So I was going to put down the plastic moisture barrier. That way it would be the plastic that stuck to the glue, and not the floating floor. Would this be ok to do?

Thanks a bunch!!
~ Tom


----------



## Mickey53 (Aug 12, 2008)

I would probably remove as much of the "old" glue as possible. Sand it, use a scraper, but remove it. You will probably see those imperfections when the job is done if you don't.
Have never laid it over wood floor - but did over concrete that previously had a carpet glued to it.


----------



## floorgal (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree with Mickey. buy a floor scraper ususally you can get it for 15- 30 dollars and scrape up as much of the ridges as possible. as for the concern as to why the glue would ever get sticky again, i'm not sure of all the reasons but the most likely woild be extreme temp. changes. this being the case the laminate planks may swell anyway and the floor may look ruined. as for the glue getting tacky due to water, not likely but if there is water damage, then likely your floor will be ruined. bottomline, i don't think you should be concerned with the glue becoming tacky again, just get it smoothed down the best that you can. and yes, you can put 6 mil plastic down.


----------

